# *New Exotic Keeper's Record - download here.



## JohnC (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

The follow up to the old program, the tarantula keeper's record, now has a replacement which can be found here at my site: http://www.jcsoftware.co.nr/
Browse to the download section and there you will find it.

Any bugs, problems etc, let me know and I'll take care of them.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, so far it looks pretty good.
I have a question.
Is there a way to insert past molts?
Like inserting 3 or 4 molts that happened over the last year.


----------



## JohnC (Jun 26, 2008)

There isn't a way to do that yet, but if your feeling brave, you could enter the molts with today's date, and manually edit them to the correct date in the appropriate xml file.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have any problem manually editing them 
What is a xml file


----------



## JohnC (Jun 26, 2008)

The xml files are located in the application directory, so if you installed the program using the default path, then you'll find the directory with -> C:\Program Files\JC Software\Exotic Keeper's Record

If you want to change the invertebrate xml details then look for 'InvertRecord.xml', open that file using wordpad (or any other text editor) and look for these elements -> 
 <MoltHistory>
        <anyType xsi:type="xsd:string">26 June 2008</anyType>
        <anyType xsi:type="xsd:string">26 June 2008</anyType>
      </MoltHistory>

Be careful you pick the right record, as obviously each record contains these elements. Then you just change each date to whatever you like (using the same format). Save the changes and start up the program, and the changes should be reflected in the molt history.

John.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok cool 
Thanks alot. I'm gonna give it a try


----------



## JohnC (Jun 26, 2008)

good luck.

If you have any problems let me know.
I'll make sure to add the previous molt feature next time though. Editing xml files is not really that user friendly...


----------



## Moltar (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be trying this out when I get home. I assume the T keepers record .xml will import without complication?


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 26, 2008)

Instead of going thru all those steps, I just typed the molt history in the comments box.
This is really an amazing program. 

Thanks


----------



## JohnC (Jun 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, you'll have to start over. It's worth the effort though. (honest).


----------



## JohnC (Jun 26, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Instead of going thru all those steps, I just typed the molt history in the comments box.
> This is really an amazing program.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that will work too.  

Glad you like the program.


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 26, 2008)

When I go to downloads, I get a blank page, any suggestions?

Thanks
PIG-


----------



## JohnC (Jun 26, 2008)

WARPIG said:


> When I go to downloads, I get a blank page, any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> PIG-


Not sure what the problem is there, but here is the direct link.
http://johnmcp.adsl24.co.uk/download/ekr/ExoticKeepersRecordSetup.msi

Thanks.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jun 26, 2008)

MAC?

Thanks for developing this.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 26, 2008)

Very impressive software, John!!!! I had made a chart with MS Excel and taped it to my door yesterday to keep track of just the feeding. Now I have everything and I can take those charts off my door.

Thanks a billion!


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 27, 2008)

This program is the most complete T program I have seen to date. Hats off to you, and thank you for making it available to us.

1 q. How do you add a species which isn't on the sp. list?

This is PIMP!!!
PIG-


----------



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for all of your comments.
If you can't find the species your looking for in the list, say a tarantula, then you can select any tarantula genus, then simply change the species name on the next step of the wizard. Changing it at that point will ensure the correct ID is created. After adding the new species, it will become available in the drop down box at the start of the wizard.

Unfortunately there is no plans for a mac version yet. 

John


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 27, 2008)

I also really like the fact that you can add more than just tarantulas.
I've got a little of everything 
To keep all that info in one place is awsome.


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 27, 2008)

John, one last Q. Is there any way to have the program put your T's in alphabetical order automatically in the event that you either mis-posted or will add later-on?

If not, no big deal.
Thanks.


----------



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, you can certainly sort the records. Just click the item's column header on the main list and they will order themselves automatically. Each column can be sorted and also removed, resized etc.

At the moment there is no way to actually sort the records permanently, but I will fix that the next time.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 27, 2008)

JohnC said:


> Yes, you can certainly sort the records. Just click the item's column header on the main list and they will order themselves automatically. Each column can be sorted and also removed, resized etc.
> 
> At the moment there is no way to actually sort the records permanently, but I will fix that the next time.
> 
> ...



Thank you, now I'm through bothering you, I have EVERYTHING I need!!!
Again hats off on this complete program!!!

PIG-


----------



## tarcan (Jun 27, 2008)

What if the genus is not there, how do you create a new genus?

Thank you

Martin


----------



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Martin,

You can select any pre-existing genus and change the scientific name on the next wizard page.

John.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, same as changing species, thanks

Martin


----------



## jeff1962 (Jun 27, 2008)

This is great,thanks for the effort ! The only problem I am having is that its not letting me enter anything in the feeding and maintance sections. When you look at them they are gray instead of white spaces. :?


----------



## tarcan (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed, I cannot figure out how to add things in the history section to add the molt dates, or do I understand this section wrong?

As well, how to you put up to date the size of the animal? Once you entered the original size, the rectangle gets grey and it seems you cannot modify it?

Martin


----------



## jeff1962 (Jun 28, 2008)

I figured out how to mark them fed and maintained.You pull down global options at the top and it will allow you to mark all fed or all maintained. This is a great feature but it would still be nice to do this on an individual basis if possible.


----------



## JohnC (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,

If you right click on the animal record in the list, you'll get a context menu that allows you to do all those things.


----------



## jeff1962 (Jun 29, 2008)

JohnC said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you right click on the animal record in the list, you'll get a context menu that allows you to do all those things.


Thank you !   Thanks again for the cool program!:clap:  :worship:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 29, 2008)

You are the MAN John! I've been useing the T keepers record for a few years new I just love it. Thanks for your dedication to these great programs.


----------



## Stamper (Jul 1, 2008)

:worship: Thanks a bunch:worship:  Im lovin' the program i really like the growth graph and the way you can document the temprament for each individual tarantula.
Thanks again this is like and OCD's Dream


----------



## JohnC (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of your comments. 

Remember that when you are using the charts, you can right click on them for more options, like saving and scaling etc. Also, if you hold the Ctrl key, you can move the chart around with your mouse, and also zoom in and out with your scroll wheel.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 1, 2008)

the only thing i would suggest is having the pop up folders able to move??? when im importing info it seems that the folders stay fixed in an area..i just thought, it might help if you were able to move them for a better view....otherwise i like it... especially, allowing me to have photo documentation of individual T's...


----------



## JohnC (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,

When you say the pop up folders, do you mean the tab pages at the bottom of the window, where the main details are loaded?

John.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks nice program.
Rev


----------



## JohnC (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

Just to let everyone know that I'm going to update the program tomorrow and fix a few bugs, so if there's anything that anyone has noticed wrong with it, or anything I've forgotten to put in there, please let me know and I'll make sure to add them.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 16, 2008)

The program's just been updated, nothing major though.

Update includes:
Previous dates can now be added to the molt and maintenance history.
Several new animals have been added to the wizards.
Minor bug fixes.

Uninstalling the old version should not remove your existing records, but for safety, browse to the program's directory -> 'C:\Program Files\JC Software\Exotic Keeper's Record' and copy all of the .XML files. If necessary you can copy these back after the new version has been installed.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 16, 2008)

Please make a mac version!!!!!
I feel so unloved.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd love to make a mac version, but I havn't got the time at the moment. There is a possibility you could run it using Mono though. I don't know that much about it, but I hear it can run .net apps on macs (sometimes).
http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page

Worth a try.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey John!
After I download and install the 1.0.1 version, it still says 1.0.0 to me... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

The one you download from my site is the next version, I forgot to change the version number in the about box. 
Sorry about that.

John.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, I was confused.  I like the proggy a lot, by the way. Good work!

Ps.: the ability to edit feedings would be awesome too!


----------



## JohnC (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll add editing the feed dates later on, maybe something like whether the animal actually ate the food it was given. I should really think of these things prior to release. 

Glad you like the program.
John.


----------



## GailC (Jul 18, 2008)

I've not used the program much but so far I really like it. The one thing I would like to see is a area for the morph/color of the animal. This would be very helpful with all my snakes and lizards.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 19, 2008)

John,
I found out that if you edit molt dates, the program automatically recognises the molt you last entered as the last molt, whether that happened before or after the previous one. I.e. if I add 7th of July first, then add 17th of May, the program will display 17th of May as the last molt date. Could you add something in the next version that recognises the molts by actual timeline?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

I tried to replicate the behaviour you described, but the dates seem to be displaying correctly for me. If you add previous molt dates on the history form, they are added to the back of the list, which you would add from the most recent to the last. The first date displayed in the history is the date that the program recognises as the last molt.
If you are still having problems with it, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## equuskat (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, this is much better than the Tarantula Keeper's Record!!  I think I might actually USE this instead of my Excel file.


----------



## JohnC (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, 

The Exotic Keeper's Record has been updated today and is now available here:
http://johnmcp.adsl24.co.uk/index_files/Page568.htm

Update includes:
Multiple record selection for feeding (ctrl and select record, right click to feed).
Backup and restore data files.
Vista glitches fixed.
A few other bug fixes.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Zoltan (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks John. I really like the app.


----------



## lhoy (Aug 16, 2008)

John,

This is an amazing program.  I am enjoying just entering my collections  information.

Thanks for your time and generosity!

Lee


----------



## JohnC (Aug 16, 2008)

No problem. Glad you guys are liking it.


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanx John..


----------



## bigdog999 (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnC, wonderful program.  A couple of thoughts though.  Since a lot of peeps use weigh as a growth charts, perhaps you can add a weight column.  Also since there are various size mice and rats, perhaps you can break the plainjane mice and rat by size.  Just my thoughts.  Thank you for a helpful product


----------



## JohnC (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for your input, bigdog999. I'll consider all of your suggestions for the next update.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## miarachnids (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey John this is cool. I think I am going to switch all my records to this program.

Thanks


----------



## tabor (Aug 25, 2008)

what language did you write this in?


----------



## tabor (Aug 26, 2008)

Just to let you all know I'm working on a web interface for this program where you can upload you data and compare it to other keeper's info, including graphs and all that. Might take me a month or two but it should be sweet! ;P


----------



## tabor (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you add species that aren't on the list?


----------



## JohnC (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi tabor,

The program is written in C#.
The web interface sounds good, you'll have to let me know when you get that finished.

To add a new species, you simply change the scientific name on step 2 of the wizard. 

John.


----------



## Eggy (Jan 27, 2009)

Know this is an old thread but wont bother making another one.

Great program, just started usinng it, a few thing:
- Your page is down, under update i think when will it be up again?
- What is the most recent version, could only find v.1.0 out there?
- In the newest version, is there anywhere you can add the weight? Lot of us having reptiles and weight would be a great addition to the leaght.


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 27, 2009)

Tried clicking the link, the site is down or something..


----------



## ORO (Jan 28, 2009)

Same issue, is there a way I  could get a copy sent from someone that has this program loaded already?? I currently use my own XL spread sheet


----------



## Bosing (Jan 28, 2009)

Bad time for me to access... Site is being maintained and updated... Will visit this again tomorrow...


----------



## ORO (Jan 28, 2009)

Error - Webspace/e-mail account suspended

This account is suspended

According to our records, this account is no longer on ADSL24 broadband and therefore we have suspended this webspace and e-mail account pending complete removal within 1 month. If this is in error, please contact us immediately by e-mail on on support at adsl24.co.uk so we can unsuspend this webspace and e-mail account.

Click here to visit our homepage


----------



## Diva Satanica (Jan 28, 2009)

ORO said:


> Error - Webspace/e-mail account suspended
> 
> This account is suspended
> 
> ...


Check your PMs


----------



## Diva Satanica (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.freewarefiles.com/The-Tarantula-Keepers-Record-V_program_16655.html

I was using the other one till I came across this updated version.  Keeps all your exotics together and is much more advanced than the original.


----------



## Steven Valys (Jan 28, 2009)

Exotic keeper's V1.2

http://www.redrunesoftware.co.uk/do...c Keepers Record/ExoticKeepersRecordSetup.msi


----------



## JohnC (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry about the website problems, I changed my ISP and they immediately removed my webspace. Very nice of them...

Exotic Keeper's Record can be found on my new site - www.redrunesoftware.co.uk in the download section at the bottom.
I've been wrestling with dreamweaver for the past few days so the site may give you undesirable results untill I complete it. 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 29, 2009)

We need a linux version


----------



## Eggy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice, still some questions:
- I see than you can now add old molts, but missing a place where you can add the size of the previous molts (like 2" before and 3" after)

- Weight for reptiles and Amphibian.
- Still having some problems with size including decimals (2.3") only works with "hole" numbers (2")

Other than that its great.


----------



## ORO (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you, was given the link to the other, and now downloaded the latest version, 

excellent work:clap: :clap:


----------



## JohnC (Jan 29, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> We need a linux version


I'm sure there will be one day. 


Eggy said:


> Nice, still some questions:
> - I see than you can now add old molts, but missing a place where you can add the size of the previous molts (like 2" before and 3" after)
> 
> - Weight for reptiles and Amphibian.
> ...


The only way for now to make the molts and size to tally, is to remove all of the size entries and redo them. Not ideal I know....
I'll have to do something about adding a weight option in there. But using the comments box may be a good idea for that.
What problems are you having with the decimal numbers? I tested it earlier and it seemed to work correctly.


ORO said:


> Thank you, was given the link to the other, and now downloaded the latest version,
> 
> excellent work:clap: :clap:


Thanks.


----------



## Eggy (Jan 29, 2009)

When putting in numbers with Decimals like this: 5.5, in the size box i get this msg:

Unhandled exeption has occured in your application. If you click Continue. the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit. the application will close.

Input string was not in a correct format.

and i can Click Details where it says:


> "See the end of this message for details on invoking
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> ...


"


----------



## JohnC (Jan 29, 2009)

It looks like there is a localization problem. I'll have to have a look into it and see what I can do. Sorry about that.


----------



## Eggy (Jan 29, 2009)

No prob there. I have to program instaled on two computers and both reporting the same error. One running Win Xp and one Vista


----------



## JohnC (Jan 29, 2009)

I found out the cause, Eggy. I realised that you are located in Norway and presumably using norwegian culture information. The period in the string '5.5' in Norwegian equates to '5,5', hence the format exception. For any programmers out there, passing in the parameter 'CultureInfo.InvariantCulture' in a parse function overrides the CurrentCulture.

I'll fix the program tomorrow and re-upload.


----------



## Eggy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thx John. Great work on the program.


----------



## JohnC (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a quick note to say that the previous problem has been resolved. There's no need to download the program again unless you experienced the format exception.

John.


----------



## Moose9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great program. Now I can keep records of my dragons & T's. Is there anyway to add other species of inverts. I noticed under roaches you don't have the b.dubia listed.


----------



## JohnC (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, Moose9.

You can add your own roach species by selecting any roach on the wizard page, then changing the species name before you add it. Or another way is to edit a species already listed by simply changing it's species name on the main page, then clicking the 'apply changes' button on the top right.

John.


----------



## Moose9 (Jan 31, 2009)

JohnC said:


> Hi, Moose9.
> 
> You can add your own roach species by selecting any roach on the wizard page, then changing the species name before you add it. Or another way is to edit a species already listed by simply changing it's species name on the main page, then clicking the 'apply changes' button on the top right.
> 
> John.


Thanks John, much appreciated.


----------



## allie (Feb 28, 2009)

So,mine is giving me errors no matter what I do. If I try to do ANYTHING, up comes an error.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 1, 2009)

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at ExoticKeepersRecord.MainForm.ᙒ(String ᙂ, String )
   at ExoticKeepersRecord.MainForm.cbInvertSelected()
   at ExoticKeepersRecord.MainForm.ᙏ(Object ᙂ, EventArgs )
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.OnDropDownClosed(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WmReflectCommand(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3074 (QFE.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
ExoticKeepersRecord
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.2
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files/Red%20Rune%20Software/Exotic%20Keeper's%20Record/ExoticKeepersRecord.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
XPExplorerBar
    Assembly Version: 3.3.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.3.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files/Red%20Rune%20Software/Exotic%20Keeper's%20Record/XPExplorerBar.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3074 (QFE.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## allie (Mar 1, 2009)

Where would this file be located? It's not in the folder for the application. Or on my computer at all when I searched. I tried this already and couldn't find it so I kind of couldn't fix it.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful program! Thank you so much for putting in so much time and effort, it's so clean and very quick to figure out. This may completely replace the rickety excel sheets I was using previously.

I'd like to put in another vote for being able to enter previous feedings. It would also be really helpful to have the ability to tie size entries to molt entries (eg: molt date: 6-12-08, size after molt: 4.5 inches). 

As if you hadn't already done enough work on this... :worship:


----------



## JohnC (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

Just thought that I would mention that there is now a new version of the Exotic Keeper's Record, available. 
You can download it from here:Download page.

There are quite a few changes made from the other version, hopefully all good ones. 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## bkelley02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi John,

Great product, but did something not load with this new version or was that left out intentionally?  Example would be the prefilled perferred food dropdown and the listing of most common Species Names?  That was a really nice feature.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## JohnC (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Brian, all of those features are still there. 
To make the program more useful, you can add your own food items and substrates by double clicking the appropriate combobox, which will then allow you to start adding items.
As for the species names, when you start to type the scientific name, the program will give you a filtered list below the text box to choose from. You can also add your own animals to the list too by simply adding them to the animal list text file located in the application's main directory. 
Have a read of the help file for more info.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## bkelley02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks again John!  Just like last time, the answers were right in front of me but I just wasn't looking at the right place.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 1, 2009)

I added a contact to my contacts list, but when I try and add contact to my 'purchased from' field under status, it doesn't add automatically and it also doesn't let me add manually.  Also, how do you input substrate type under habitat, because there's no entries in the drop down list and I also can't type manually?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

After you create your contact, open the desired record and click the insert contact button next to the name field. When the window opens up, double click the contact in the list and it should populate the fields.
If that doesn't work let me know. 

To insert your substrate items, double click the listbox and a window will appear; then add your substrate items.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 1, 2009)

It worked.  I was able to add the contact through double clicking, as I was just single clicking the contact and add contact before.  Also, I just found out that if I double click substrate type, it allows me to add an entry.  Same deal.  Thanks!


----------



## JohnC (Jul 1, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome progam!!! But 2 things seem to be missing:
First: You really should make this an app for the iPhone!!!!  

Second: How can I add in my old molting and feeding records?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol, not too sure about the iPhone, but I can help you with the molt records.

The new version does not support the records from the last version, so it's sadly a case of manually adding them back in. It's a bit of a drag, but if you have a modest sized collection, then it shouldn't take that long at all.

John.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Jul 2, 2009)

Great update! 
Even after just a little bit of poking I can see already that a lot of the little tweaks I was hoping for have made it into this version. 

Is there any way to sort records by name or status (or another potential field)? My collection is in the (entirely random) order I entered it into the program and while I love being able to archive my deceased animals I'd love even more to be able to get them down to the bottom of the list and out of the way of the stuff I have to update regularly... or at the very least I'd like to sort the whole thing alphabetically.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,

At the moment, the records are sorted by ID. I'll add some sorting features on the next release.

In the meantime though, you could alter the ID to group all of the dead ones together.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## maxident213 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am trying to get this new version installed and am having a problem.  Uninstalled the old version, DLed the new version, and the installation seems to go smoothly.  But when I try to open the program now, I get this message:



> Application must exit:
> Please contact the developer if the problem persists.
> 
> Error details:
> ...


I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling several times now, always with the same result.  I am running XP and have used the last version of TEKR for months with no problems.  Any help with this would be appreciated; I like this program a lot and thank you for writing it.   

Max


----------



## JohnC (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Max,

I'm sorry your having problems with the installation.
The error message posted is too generic for me to find out exactly what the problem is. If you could re-download the program and reinstall, you should get a more detailed message about the root cause ( the inner exception ).

Thanks,
John.


----------



## maxident213 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've tried un-installing & re-installing the program a few times now, with the same result each time.  The error message appears as soon as I try to open the program.  I am able to re-install v1.2 without any problems.  I'll keep poking around, I hope I can get it working.  :?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Max,

I modified the program to give a more detailed error message. If you could download and install the program then it will help me in diagnosing the problem.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## maxident213 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies John.  I DLed the program again, now this is the message I get:



:?


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 3, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> Thanks for the replies John.  I DLed the program again, now this is the message I get:
> 
> 
> 
> :?


You don't have great luck with computers recently, Max! :wall:


----------



## maxident213 (Jul 4, 2009)

Fingolfin said:


> You don't have great luck with computers recently, Max! :wall:


We have our ups & downs, that's for sure.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Max,

Do you have the latest .NET framework installed? The latest being version 3.5.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## maxident213 (Jul 4, 2009)

John, 

I was indeed running the 3.0 framework - I uninstalled TEKR, updated .NET to v3.5, and re-installed TEKR.  Still no luck, but I am getting a different error message now:



Thank you for your help,

Max


----------



## JohnC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Max,

I think I know what the problem is. 
There is a problem loading the Media.Effects.DropShadowEffect type, which on the .NET framework 3.5, is software rendered. With the .NET framework service pack 1, Microsoft has changed this effect to be rendered on the GPU and changed the type name, thus the type can't be found.

The service pack for the framework can be found here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/aa569263.aspx

Let me know how it goes.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## killy (Jul 4, 2009)

:clap: Thank you John C, this is awesome.


----------



## maxident213 (Jul 4, 2009)

John - that did the trick!    Thanks very much for your help sir, and thank you again for this program.  :clap: :worship: 

Max


----------



## JohnC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, Max. 

Glad you got it running.


----------



## bkelley02 (Jul 6, 2009)

JohnC said:


> Hi,
> 
> At the moment, the records are sorted by ID. I'll add some sorting features on the next release.
> 
> ...


With the next version with the sorting, can you set it up so it can do something like below.

Avics...
-----Avic avic....
----------List of Avic avics...
-----Avic minatrix.....
----------List of Avic minatrix....
Pokies.....
-----Pokie formosa.....
----------List of Pokie formosa......

etc....

Could you possible build something into it like that?

Great program again!  :worship:


----------



## JohnC (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently in the process of adding a sorting feature to the program, and it's similar to what you have suggested. 
The records will be sort either by ID, species name or status. Sorting by status will also allow sub sorting by ID and species name. 

There will be a few other bug fixes too.

It should be ready either today or tomorrow sometime. 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## bkelley02 (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent John!  Thank you!  

The more I play around with it, the more I like it.

Are the reports hard to create too?  If you wanted to add additional ones I mean.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

The reports are a bit sparser than the previous version, as most people never used them anyway! Same goes for the charts. So I never bothered to expand on them. The main gripe was the poor history on various events.

There is another program out there called Metzcal, which is super detailed, but being so detailed is what puts people off using it. So you kind of have to find a middle ground.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

The program has now been updated. 

There were a few bugs that needed to fixed, such as the global options not being saved, and also being able to feed and water dead animals. 

Sorting has been added too. Just right click any record on the sidebar and the options will pop up.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Skullptor (Jul 6, 2009)

Great program! This hobby needs more truly creative people like yourself. :clap: :worship: :clap:


----------



## JohnC (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## blix (Jul 6, 2009)

I have to admit that I preferred the 1.2 version a lot more, since it was easier to navigate, and was less cluddy compared to the new version.

Still, I appreciate your effort and programs!


----------



## bkelley02 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Time/Date off*

John,

Is there something with the program that makes it so it doesn't follow the system time?  I just entered some feeding records and it's showing up as 7/8/2009 Wednesday, but it is still the 7th here.

Also, in version 1.2, you had a little calendar pop up that you could choose the day/date from.  Will that be brought back in a future update?

Hope you don't mind all the questions/comments.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## JohnC (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Brian, 

The date should be set to your local time, not sure what's gone wrong there, but I'll take a look into it.

The date and time picker control is not currently available for WPF, which is what the program is built on. I wasn't keen on using third party controls or importing from winforms, so it got left out. It'll be added back though when it becomes available.

Any more questions, please ask. I don't mind. 

John.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 8, 2009)

bkelley02 said:


> Is there something with the program that makes it so it doesn't follow the system time?


There was a bug with the local time not displaying correctly. Thanks for pointing it out to me. All fixed now.

Also, I found out that there is a datetime control released by Microsoft (although not perfect), so I added that in there too. 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## bkelley02 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for looking into and taking care of this so quickly.  

The littel calendar you added is perfect as well.  Makes it much easier!

Thank you again!

Brian


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi John quick question.
Is there a way to sort by species name in the all animals section?
When I choose sort by species name it only does it on the side bar. 
In the all animals section it still sorts it by ID.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

There is no way to sort in that section yet, but I'll fix that on the next update. 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 18, 2009)

ok cool 
Thanks John. 
This is an amazing program 
I've loved it since the begining


----------



## natebugman (Aug 16, 2009)

I may be a little slow with this, but to update to the newest version, do I have to uninstall the old one and then install the new one? If so, can my back up files just be restored into the new program or will I lose all that data?


----------



## bdprice1968 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for your work on this program, its pretty cool. Im sure its gonna be very helpful, especially in the future.

B


----------



## JohnC (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

After lots of emails stating that the layout of the new version was horrible, , I've reworked the interface today. Hopefully, it's more easier to use.

If this version seems better, I'll replace the other with it.

The files from version 2 are compatible, so it should load all of the existing records in. (Best to backup first though).
There is no setup yet, so it can be run from the folder after downloading.

Download Link

Thanks,
John.


----------



## VESPidA (Sep 25, 2009)

wonderful app -- thank you!:clap:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!! I like the new interface.....so much cleaner!!! When will there be a setup for this version? Also, being able to maximize to full screen would be nice as well.


----------



## JohnC (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks. I'll probably get the setup ready for next week. If you find any bugs in the meantime though, let me know. Software bugs that is. 

John.


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you collect T's?


----------



## JohnC (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, Loudog. 

I used to have a huge collection of exotics, but I've scaled it down over the years. I just have a couple of tarantulas at the moment. 

I've just updated the program again, which can be downloaded here:
Download

Again, there is no installer, It will run from the folder.

Now you can configure the list as you like; choose columns, arrange, etc.
View reports for highlighted entries.
Copy highlighted entries.
Maximise the window and arrange with a splitter.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had this for a while, my species on the left are all the same color, how to you add color to the tabs on the left??? opps didn't read the who;le thread LOL.....is the updated above what gives you the color....my wife downloaded ours from somewhere and I have no idea...will this download update my current one??"


----------



## JohnC (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, 

The colour comes from the animal's current status. If it's dead, it's red, if it's sold, it's blue, etc.

The current download will not update or affect your existing version, but it will use the records from version 2. I haven't got around to building an installer yet, I'll probably get that done at the end of the week sometime.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2009)

JohnC said:


> Hi,
> 
> The colour comes from the animal's current status. If it's dead, it's red, if it's sold, it's blue, etc.
> 
> ...


I have version 2 and just tried to download the newer version....and was unable to because I have the other one installed already...(it looks like the new one is version 2.0.1 and I have 2.0.0)....I just installed the new version and all of my old records are there, which is cool, but it doesn't appear to want to let me edit them (all of those buttons are greyed out) - add new breeding or molting data (note: I can add new info to new T's I add, except that when I click on the buttons on a newly added T - the application shuts down??)....but I like this new layout - would just like to know how to add info....???


----------



## JohnC (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,

The new program is here:
Download

I haven't uploaded it to my webspace yet. When you download it, you can unzip it and run it straight from the folder. You won't have to uninstall the older version.

If this version fails to edit the records, can you send me any error messages you receive? 

Thanks,
John.


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 29, 2009)

John I did what you said to do (unzipping it and all) and it won't read any of my backup records.

Edit: Actually I finally opened my backup record and everything was wiped out by the installation of the new version.  I lost everything.


----------



## JohnC (Sep 30, 2009)

LeilaNami,

I pm'd you earlier.


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll wait to you have this down. I'd rather not deal what everyone else is dealing with lol.


----------



## robc (Sep 30, 2009)

I forgot to say, very nive work john....We all very much apprecioate your hard work :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## robc (Oct 10, 2009)

JohnC said:


> Hi,
> 
> The new program is here:
> Download
> ...


John, are we able to edit old records yet, just wondering??...I like the layout of the new one much better :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## JohnC (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Rob,

There has been a case of the old records being removed by this version, although I can't reproduce the problem. I'm looking into it this week.

If you backup the records though and keep them safe, you can use the program as normal and restore if anything happens to go wrong.

I'm glad that you find the new layout better. 

John.


----------



## animalnstinct (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy thread revival batman. I'm just curious if JohnC is still around and working on EKR? His Red Rune Software site has gone down, though it's still registered to him so it could just be a temporary issue...


----------

